# Crank Ghost and Headstone



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Happy Halloween All ,

Video of my flying crank ghost and a sneak peek at Kurt Barlow with headstone near the end of the video .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like him - he looks slyly wicked


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is pure Halloween! Perfect.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice! I always dig those style ghosts.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love it!
Nice details!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That is what one is going for when they make a crank ghost.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks all for looking and commenting .


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, I like your take on the FCG! I've built one, and while I've liked it it always seemed to be missing "something" and this year didn't even include it in my display. I think it was the overall creepiness of what you achieved here. And I love the lantern he's holding. 

I'm planning on redoing my FCG from the ground up and I do believe I've found my inspiration. Thanks, and great job!

Rich


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is great, so spooky!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

We're calling that awesome right there


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

This is the best fcg I've ever seen.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice take on the FCG! great job on him


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sweet!!! Great Rendition


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Haunters , you guys are too kind .



GhoulishCop said:


> Wow, I like your take on the FCG! I've built one, and while I've liked it it always seemed to be missing "something" and this year didn't even include it in my display. I think it was the overall creepiness of what you achieved here. And I love the lantern he's holding.
> 
> I'm planning on redoing my FCG from the ground up and I do believe I've found my inspiration. Thanks, and great job!
> Rich


Thanks Rich . The lantern is made from a 2 Litre milk carton , made the hands from chopsticks and paper mache .. I have gotten so much inspiration from this Forum, glad I could return the favor . I made a version of your crypt mailbox for my mini cemetery under glass, thanks for posting your photo of it .


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

really like this one! thanks for posting the vid


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice take on the classic crank.......lantern is a nice effect.......


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is one of the best I've ever seen. I like the shape/size and movement. Do you by chance have any kind of pics of the build, or a tutorial? I've been haunting for over 15 years and never had a fcg. I'd love to have on and want it to look like that!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree with jdubbya, this is one of the best FCG I have seen! Love everything about it. Great job!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! love everything about that!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone . There are so many great looking FCGs posted in the Forum I am glad my version holds up .


jdubbya said:


> Do you by chance have any kind of pics of the build, or a tutorial? I've been haunting for over 15 years and never had a fcg. I'd love to have on and want it to look like that!


Jdubbya , I will take some photos of the frame and post them . Thank you for your interest .

Tom


----------

